# Is there a diaper that lasts all night?



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

DD (9 week) co sleeps with me, and she nurses several times in the night without really waking. She starts rooting and grunting and I give her the boob until she pops off, and she never seems to wake and I barely do either.

She doesn't wake and complain about her diaper, but if I check it around 3am, it is totally soaked. I hate how changing it wakes her up and makes her crabby. She really hates late night diap changes (she is a baby that generally waked up crabby from naps until she nurses). What we are doing now is DH gets a diaper and just changes her where she lays in bed, which works OK but we have a hard time going back to sleep afterwards.

There have been a few times where I didn't check her diaper because she (or us both) were sleeping so well I just didn't think of it, and we woke up to a flooded diaper that leaked into the bed. And I felt bed for her poor skin being so wet for so long!

I feel like this is kind of a minor issue, but I was wondering if there were other diapering options that held the pee better so she could last all night? Or is that unrealistic?

I currently use prefolds with a velcro "thristies" cover and I was wondering if there were better options for night time diapering that would keep her skin dryer and maybe last the night without leaking?


----------



## macandcheese (Jun 22, 2010)

We've had success with a cotton PF wrapped around a MF insert from one of our pocket dipes (I believe we usually use the BG newborn inserts). Just make sure to not let the MF touch the baby's skin. The MF holds a ton of pee, and we've avoided leaks at night. You can also use fleece liners on top of the PFs to reduce the wet feeling. You might have to size up your cover for the night, as this makes for a super poofy diaper!


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

I was having similar issues when DD was at that age and we decided to use sposies for night time. Well, I really didn't want to do that so we have been using Mother-ease diapers with the extra insert and the Air flow covers from ME. My DD is now 9 mo and nurses several times during the night as well. The ME dipes work well for us, but they don't really keep her skin dry. I think the sposies would be best to help with that particular issue, but I'm not sure how you might feel about that.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks, I need to order some bigger diapers soon as we started out with only smalls, so I will but some of the things suggested.

I also am not opposed to disposables at night if it fixed the problem, so I will give that a trial run.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

We use a snappi'ed prefold with a hemp doubler placed between the PF and the cover. I have found that my doublers really help to pull moisture from the PF and away from the baby (I use Hempbabies, which are thin enough that using more than one probably would not add too much bulk, if you need that much absorbency). Adding a breathable cover, like a wool wrap, has probably been the most helpful thing for us in terms of skin dryness. Bummis makes little fleece liners (5 for $5) you could lay on top of your prefold if you find you still need a stay-dry layer.

HTH!


----------



## HopefulJo (Dec 28, 2009)

With my almost-4-month-old, we had the same problem. Right now, our solution is a disposable at bedtime, and I still end up changing him (into cloth) at 3 or 4 am. When he's wet, he kicks his legs (at me!) and wiggles and wakes up way more often- and he gets REALLY wet at night, since he's eating all night, go figure.

Today I'm ordering the Premium sized prefolds & Medium covers, since he's peeing out of the Infant sized prefolds during the day, too. The larger prefolds may allow us to have him in cloth all night, at least until he's bigger.


----------



## Mis Trae (Jan 18, 2011)

DS is almost 14 months old and what I call a "super pee'er". We normally use Fuzzibunz OS w/a microfiber insert as well as hemp inserts behind the MF. He's now up to 3 hemp inserts (babykicks) along w/the MF (the infant insert). The hemp will hold a lot of liquid but doesn't absorb quickly. That's where the MF comes in. the mf quickly wicks away the liquid. Howver, DS has been sick and getting a chronic yeast diaper rash. We've started using sposie until he's off medicine and we've rewashed (for 3rd time) his diapers. We use Pampers dry diapers. They say they're good up to 12 hours but we have to change the boy 1/2 way through the night if he wakes up for a bottle.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We changed in the night until about 6 mos. Since then we've been using Happy Hempys pocket fitteds under wool at night. The pocket allows you to customize absorbency and the fleece inner prevents the baby from feeling soaked.

Until recently when he started night weaning, DS could soak everything i threw at him. We got up to 2 trifold infant PFs, a Loopy Do and a Hemparoo and it still wasnt enough some nights.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

we don't change during the night and haven't really since dd got big enough to grow out of fitted newborns.

what we do: (and if your resources prevent you from shelling out much on pocket diapers, you could start with just two or three depending on how often you wash) use either happy heinies or bumgenius (i think they've moved up to 4.0 but we have 3.0) and use a doubler and stuff them as full as possible. we currently at 17 mos use two cotton inserts plus another either cotton or hemp or whatever is clean and stuff it in. the beauty of the pocket diaper though is that you could even use a prefold folded along with the inserts that come with it. you can put almost anything in there, and adjust as necessary. the microfiber of the diap keeps the baby from feeling too wet and uncomfortable, too, so he/she won't wake up feeling icky either.

we've only had a night leak once (we bedshare) b/c i needed to stuff them fuller.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We use a disposable at night because I couldn't find anything else which kept her dry and lasted the 10-12 hours without adding some much bulk she could hardly move. To be fair I didn't try *heaps* of different things because we have to order everything online and cloth nappies seem a fair bit more expensive over here. I didn't want to end up with a heap of expensive nappies which didn't do the job I wanted them for.


----------



## lizsky (Sep 14, 2009)

I have played around with a lot of different nighttime options and our best solution is a happy hempy fitted diaper stuffed with an organic flip and a fleece cover.

Flip organic inserts are really absorbent, and switching to fleece covers for nighttime has really eliminated redness because the fleece breathes. (Wool would probably be great too...but the cost and the lanolizing didn't appeal to me).


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Ummm....Pampers


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macandcheese*
> 
> We've had success with a cotton PF wrapped around a MF insert from one of our pocket dipes (I believe we usually use the BG newborn inserts). Just make sure to not let the MF touch the baby's skin. The MF holds a ton of pee, and we've avoided leaks at night. You can also use fleece liners on top of the PFs to reduce the wet feeling. You might have to size up your cover for the night, as this makes for a super poofy diaper!


Why is the MF not supposed to touch the baby's skin?


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

We tried everything from super-stuffed BG diapers to layers of fitteds and hemp doublers. Nothing was enough for our super-heavy wetter who used to nurse all night long. But then we tried Very Baby Simply Nights hemp diapers under a wool cover (Loveybums interlock or Lana). Success! We ordered two from Blue Lake diapers and were very satisfied. We made sure to get the triple-thick doubler option. We also opted to have the diaper lined with micro fleece, which made it stay-dry. You can also choose micro suede, like the lining of a BG diaper. There are lots of fleece/suede colors to choose from, and you can choose to have matching snaps, too. So cute.

The diaper weighed about 8 pounds every morning with all the pee, but it worked. We seriously never had a leak with that system, an absolute miracle after countless nights of leaky diapers and soaked sheets.

The diapers are pricey, but the sizes are very generous. We finally bought them when our DS was about 12 months old and somewhere around 20 pounds. We got size Large. The diapers still fit him at almost 3 years old and maybe 29(?) pounds with tons of growing room left (he's just one snap off from the snuggest snap setting!). The hemp diapers have held up well despite years of heavy use. We had a third VBSN diaper made from bamboo fleece, but that did not hold up as well. It lost it's stretch, which makes it difficult to get a good fit. Hemp was the way to go, for sure.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

Fuzzibunz with microfiber insert and a doubler behind it. The microfiber takes the moisture away from the skin fast and then the doubler behind it soaks it up.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

my 3mo old soaks through her fuzzibuns and prefolds with a cover. Only cloth diaper that works all night are her all in one kushies. never had a leak so far.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I had been trying some Pampers since we accidentally bought a pack when she was an infant that was too big, they fit her now. (We used disposables right after she was born).

Last night was the second night in a row that the Pampers leaked out all over the sheets after they were soaked. I find this out while moving over to offer her my other boob, and find I am laying in pee!!!! I am giving up on the Pampers and moving on, I have to make an order for new diapers soon because she is growing out of what we have so am going to add some of the suggested items.

So far she doesn't seem to leak with a prefold and a doubler, but she sure is wet in the morning.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad you're back to cloth!  I second all the recs for hemp. My favorite is a hemp prefold, trifolded like a letter. You can use it with your cotton prefolds or better yet in a premium diaper like bumGenius one-size. As pp's have mentioned microfiber (what comes with BG's) is a quick absorber and hemp is slow. So put the hemp behind the mircofiber inside the pocket. The suedecloth lining of BG's wick moisture away nicely and keeps the skin feeling drier. Other brands that are great: Romparooz, Happy Heiny's, Fuzzi Bunz, SmartiPants, Thristies Duodiapers. With your cotton prefolds, put the hemp in the cover, diaper her as usual and then add the cover/doubler combo over the top of the diaper. Good luck!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We have used every diaper under the sun for nighttime. For a while, Mother-Ease was working best with lots of hemp and MF doublers (the MF closest to the skin) and a breathable cover.

But now we're back to Huggies Overnights. They have been amazing so far.

Good luck finding something that works for you! You might find additional tips/info in the diapering forum.


----------



## seaheroine (Dec 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *To-Fu*
> 
> But now we're back to Huggies Overnights. They have been amazing so far.










Nothing else can keep DD2 dry...


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran into this problem with my son at 12 months. He wears Mother-ease all day, which we LOVE, but no amount of layering inserts and liners and covers did the trick at night. So we use one disposable at night, even though it kills me. I'm looking forward to potty learning for that reason. I know they wet at night for a long time, but I'm hoping that once he gets to a stage where he stays dry for hours at at a time he can go back into cloth at night, just for catching "accidents." I hate disposables!


----------



## GreenbankMom (May 25, 2010)

We use fuzzi-bunz, with 2 micro-fleece liners. DS nurses all night. He wears them for 11 hours, no leaks, no complaints, and he is a HEAVY wetter.


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenbankMom*
> 
> We use fuzzi-bunz, with 2 micro-fleece liners. DS nurses all night. He wears them for 11 hours, no leaks, no complaints, and he is a HEAVY wetter.


How old is he?


----------



## GreenbankMom (May 25, 2010)

He's 13 months now, but we started using the fuzzibunz at 3-4 months. We had a lot of problems with changing him throughout the night. It was hard to get him to go back to sleep. So I bought several brands of "all-night" diapers and tested them out and got the best results with fuzzi bunz. Though the bum-genius works well too, I just don't care for the stiffness of the fabric.

We tried disposables, but they get soooo hot, I worried about his little parts getting overheated.

Oddly, the microfleece, which is not a natural fabric by any means, seems to keep him relatively cool.


----------



## alittlesandy (Jan 20, 2010)

I only asked because I had great success with cloth at night until around 18 months. Then he started wetting the bed EVERY night. We now use one sposie at night and cloth during the day.


----------



## Mis Trae (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Gorrilla Fluff Utilitarian Ultimate Night diaper? I ran into it on another board. It looks like it would work pretty well.http://www.guerillafluff.com/products/Utilitarian-Ultimate-Night-Time-Daper.html

Just curious....thinking about getting it.


----------

